# T3 split the dose?



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Should i take it all at once or split it through the day?


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Split it in to 2 mate, take every 12 hours. :thumbup1:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

36h half life iirc so it doesn't matter, no need to split it.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice one thanks for the quick replies. If the half lifes 36hrs then il just take once a day like mxd suggested. Cheers again guys! :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no need to split the dose plus a recent study in MD showed that taken at night gives slightly better results


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Would this be the same for clen??

Split or all at once??


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I have taken mine in the AM with breakfast....

paul, you say slightly better results... is it splitting hairs or really worth it with the time i have left to switch to PM?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> no need to split the dose plus a recent study in MD showed that taken at night gives slightly better results


You got that study dood?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

G-man99 said:


> Would this be the same for clen??
> 
> Split or all at once??


yes as clen has a half life of 36hrs so no need to split



Incredible Bulk said:


> I have taken mine in the AM with breakfast....
> 
> paul, you say slightly better results... is it splitting hairs or really worth it with the time i have left to switch to PM?


yes mate take it at night....



MXD said:


> You got that study dood?


it was in MD from last year mate


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> no need to split the dose plus a recent study in MD showed that taken at night gives slightly better results


Is it not meant to be on an empty stomach? I read somewhere recently that its best to take on an empty stomach and then not eat for a few hours so the suggestion was to have it bedside and when/if wake up early hours for a toilet visit, neck your dose, go back to sleep and then breakfast when wake up later.

So perhaps its much as your saying Paul...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

all orals in my opinion is best taken on an empty stomach then stomach acid is at a minimum


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

BRABUS said:


> Is it not meant to be on an empty stomach? I read somewhere recently that its best to take on an empty stomach and then not eat for a few hours so the suggestion was to have it bedside and when/if wake up early hours for a toilet visit, neck your dose, go back to sleep and then breakfast when wake up later.
> 
> So perhaps its much as your saying Paul...


in bodybuilding reality, when is this going to honestly occur?

I'd rather take them with food than to take them on an empty stomach and have sit around going catabolic as i "dont eat for a few hours" :confused1:

Paul, noted...

I took 100mcg this morning, do i take another 100mcg tonight or wait until tomorrow night to take them again?


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Incredible Bulk said:


> in bodybuilding reality, when is this going to honestly occur?
> 
> I'd rather take them with food than to take them on an empty stomach and have sit around going catabolic as i "dont eat for a few hours" :confused1:
> 
> ...


Judging how i feel 1st thing in the morning and after my cardio id suggest my stomachs fairly empty having fasted for around 9-11 hours over night.

I would struggle for an empty stomach at night mind so im with you there mate


----------

